# Plancher Grills



## kingofkings (May 1, 2012)

I've just started a new job, where I'm working on the fish section. I'm required to use a plancher (I think thats the word for it, basically a flat top that you cook straight onto) to seal all the fish. The problem is that during a busy service, the thing gets ruined. Totally blackened, to the point where it starts to taint the fish that I'm cooking on it. 

Anyone have any tips to keep this thing clean during service?


----------



## cacioepepe (Apr 3, 2011)

For cleaning during service you need a scraper like this.

http://www.rewonline.com/ss/griddleworld/nemco-n55825-pic.jpg

For end of the night cleaning, these bricks will shine the hell out of the flat top.

http://www.a1service.com/assets/images/Altoshaam/q-294.jpg

They come in various grits and you can get them from your maintenance supplier.

I also found that deglazing with cheap, distilled vinegar also helps shine up the plancha. To keep it stick free, treat it like a cast iron pan and crank the heat add a good amount of oil and a good amount of salt. Let it sit here for as long as you can. Gently scrape off with you new fancy tool above and your fish should come out pretty well.


----------



## kingofkings (May 1, 2012)

I'm fine getting it clean at the end of the night, we have the equipment for that, but during service I don't have anything other than my turner, which is alright for about an hour, but then stops keeping it clean. I'll look into getting something like what you've posted; don't suppose you have a link to a supplier do you?


----------



## cacioepepe (Apr 3, 2011)

Google "griddle scraper". You should be able to find something that will work for you.


----------



## mjimenez (Jul 7, 2013)

i work saute / fish station at my restaurant and i work with a 6 foot stainless steel le plancha as we call it. 

Keeping the damn thing as clean as possible is always the issue, what have i learned after 2 years? scrape... and scrape and scrape all the fcking time. Every single time you have half a second to breath? scrape it with your tool. Generally if it works for an hour, and then stops working in my mind it means you aren't doing it often enough and / or the blade on it needs to be replaced.

The reason why it's slowly turning black is because a small layer of oil is burning on top. Scrape and wipe (i don't wipe but it could help)(if you got some semi clean hand towels that you can use to grab things out of the oven; thus not using  extra clean towels)

I love my chef, that man does a lot for everyone when he can. But working in this business i know ordering sht can sometimes take forever, new blades? i ask for them often and when i know friday is coming and i got a dull blade that just isn't working out, i leave the house an hour early, hit up home depot and buy the blades myself, I get a receipt and when i actually have time talk to the chef about getting refunded. 

We don't use bricks, i scrape, use some degreaser, let it cook on there really nice, then use a 8-12qt container with big ice, and flip it over on top of the plancha, move it around to quickly cool down the plancha and it practically cleans it self, i might use a metal spatula to throw the melting water in a corner that i need it, Do this twice, hit it with suds and wipe twice, finish with cooking spray on top and wipe it with a dry towel. 

Also keep your all your semi-dirty / moist hand towels until the end of the night , use them to clean the inside oven doors or the oil traps in the plancha during service to avoid using 100000 towels during one service.


----------

